# corn snake breeders in hertfordshire



## paulk (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey, 
does anyone know of any corn snake breeders in hertfordshire or near to it? or just a good place to buy corns from thanks
Paul


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

What ya after , ive got a couple and im in Bedfordshire


----------



## paulk (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey, 
not to fussy but i do like bloodreds :smile: could you pm what you have? 
Thanks
Paul


----------



## paulk (Jul 13, 2007)

bump

also looking for a place that sells vivaruims : victory:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Sorry i missed this , only got ghosts ready at the mo but should have a anerys when they are eating better , fathoms aquatics in leighton buzzard are pretty reasonable for vivs


----------



## brianbellamy (Aug 14, 2007)

hi i have a caramel corn snake you can have at no cost, its 5/6 years old and comes with tank and heater and lamp but must be collected from torquay in devon.
:welcome1:


paulk said:


> Hey,
> does anyone know of any corn snake breeders in hertfordshire or near to it? or just a good place to buy corns from thanks
> Paul


----------

